# Llewellin Setter pup pictures



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I am leaving tomorrow to pick up this Llewellin Setter pup. 
820 miles on the Goldwing with a pet taxi in the passenger
seat. Should be a great trip and with the timing will miss Sturgis. 
Oh well, next year's rally is the 75th so probably a better one to go
to.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

beautiful pup!!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Just fell in love with that little floppy eared mutt! Yep, too many dogs, too little time.......  
Curious....what is the difference between a Lewellyn and a regular English Setter?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm not sure I could explain the difference, nor sure how much difference there is. 
This link http://www.llewellin.com/whatis.htm explains what a Llewellin is.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That is one cute pup. Looks a bit unsure (or sleepy) but I bet it's doing rock and roll now. Doesn't take them to own the place.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

She was only 4 1/2 or 5 weeks old in those photos and being held up by the breeder. I'll try to get a new one up here this weekend.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Here she is at 12 weeks. There is a little more ticking in the face and the rest of her as well.


----------

